# MOXIE HAS LYME DISEASE.



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, it looks like my baby has Lyme. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

After running 2 tests. One Lyme blood in house and sending out for a Lyme Titer. Inhouse came back elevatedand possible . Lyme titer came back at a level of 90 (30 being the normal supposedly). So we've got to be on Amoxicillian for 30 days. He's perked up alittle, but seems still a little sleepy still. 

Hopefully Mommy (Not daddy..LOL, who thought mommy was nuts thiunking anything was wrong with the Baby! :smmadder: ) caught it early and so Mox won't suffer any other symptoms, except being a little tired. 


For those of you wondering "Don't you front line him" The answer is "yes" of course I do, however before tick season, back in April ( it was still cold here, and we thought no ticks yet) Moxie got bit by what we thought was a dog tick. It was ingorged and we got out 98% of it. Sadly wer didn't save the tick. We hadn't front lined him yet. And it possibly could have been a deer tick. Sometimes, It takes 2-5 months before you see symptoms. Also, it's possible that he had gotten another bite and we did not know it. He's in pretty full coat and even though we look all the time, one never knows. He's been front lined since. But even that is no 100% guarentee.


I'm so careful with my baby. I carry him to the street, I've never let him walk on the grass, heaven forbid! and usually he wears a full suit for walks in the city and country, with long legs, made out of a summer weight material and those glove boots. It's possible he could have gotten it off of one of us too, inside. People carry ticks on their clothing.

Anyway, Lyme is very hard to diagnose. His symptons were " nebulous". All the rest of his blood levels came back fine.
So we're figuring this was causing the fever and lethargic behavior.

He should be perking up. He's got no temp. So I'm happy for that. And just glad we found it early. 

Poor baby, He'll be 1 year old on the 22nd of August. I didn't want him ill for his birthday. Mommy knew something was wrong. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

If anyone else has had experience with Lyme and their fluffs, please PM me, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks for all the concerns and well wishes.

Moxie & Mom
Typing from the Lyme capital of the world: CT


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry that Moxie has gotten this. I do want to tell you that you need not feel guilty. The bite could have happened with the frontline on him. I do not know what the problem is with it but we have not had any success with it down here in Florida in a few years. I blamed it on her hurricanes. 

Hugs to you and Moxie. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry this has happened and I hope the meds do the trick. Thank heavens you caught it early, my x-husband lost his dog to lyme disease.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Sending prayers and positive energy that Moxie is AOK very soon.

Mommies always seem to know when something isn't right with their little one. Daddies have more of a wait and see attitude most of the time.

Glad you caught it early. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't feel guilty. I moved from Dutchess County, New York, not too far from you in Connecticut. The ticks were terrible when I left fourteen years ago. Poor Petie got Lyme, too. I still keep in touch with a few people back there and everyone has had Lyme themselves now.

Poor little Moxie. I hope he feels better soon. [attachment=39788:getwell.gif]


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, speaking from experience Lyme Disease is much more prevalent than people think.

In summer of 2006 My husband , our Sheltie Katie and I all had it. Hubby had the telltale bull's eye rash ( he never found the tick/tickbite) I knew i was bit and Katie started with symptoms ( fever, listlessness, protrusion of nictitating membrane or third eyelid) while we humans were in treatment ( she also was on Frontline Plus). We were all on Doxycycline for weeks. We all survived it with no residual treament or symptoms.

So keep your spirits up. Be aware that our main symptom was headaches and that light bothered all of us. Symptoms abated after about 5 days into treatment.
Best of Luck and Big hugs !

From Florida the home of Imported Northern TICKS!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope Moxie feels better very soon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm really sorry that he's sick right now. I hope he feels better soon. In describing how your protect him, I know that you are a great mommy. Sometimes, this stuff just sneaks in. Sorry it had to happen to Moxie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad you caught it early!!!! You are a GOOD Mommy!!! He should be fine.......it's when you don't do anything and it gets worse!!!!! Give little Moxie a great big kiss from CeeCee!!!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Poor Moxie. Give him lots of hugs and kisses for us. You're a good mommy for finding out as soon as you did. Here's hoping he's all better by his birthday.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so glad u caught it so soon and he is getting tratment. he should be feeling better in no time


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Hope Moxie feels better very soon..  I really dislike bugs!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

You are such a good mommy for being persistent and getting to the bottom of this! I hope Moxie makes a quick recovery and has a great birthday in a couple of weeks. He is very lucky to have you!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry that Moxie contracted Lyme disease. As much as we try, we can't always prevent bad things from happening to our little fluffs.
I'm happy that Moxie is feeling better.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Moxie had lyme diseases. I know that you are a great mom to Moxie. We can't prevent everything, we can only do our best to try. Don't blame yourself. :grouphug: 

I hope that Moxie is back to his normal self soon. I can't wait to see birthday pary pictures!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Moxie. You're a very good mom and I bet he will feel much better by his birthday.

Hugs to little sweetheart. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That really is terrible!!

Don't get me started on ticks....they are one of the most vile insects on the planet. I'm in MA and they are rampant and I'm wondering when the gov't is going to get as serious about ticks as they have been about mosquitos. It's really reaching epidemic proportions here. I don't know anyone that doesn't know someone that has had Lyme disease. If you get a chance, look at the CDC website (www.cdc.gov) and look at the demographics for Lyme--the northeast is horrendous--by far the worst in the country.

I've been keeping Ollie's coat cut down because of it. My dad has a malt, too, and I remember last year he took him for a walk in the neighborhood and then counted 14 ticks on him--and he has Frontline. If you take a dog in the woods they will get COVERED around here.

The rule of thumb around here is that you can stop frontline once a deep freeze has set in for two weeks straight. Problem is, with all this global warming the temps hardly stay that cold for that long a period (which is crazy around here) so the ticks stay alive under leave, etc. and as soon as there's the slightest thaw they are out. So...the only time I don't give it to him is maybe Jan & Feb. But yeah, even at Christmas here it can get "warm" and in March & April.

I hope Moxie is well soon. Hugs to you guys!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Moxie got Lyme Disease, & hope he feels much better soon. Ticks will still bite even with Frontline on. I use it faithfully on Boo & Hannah starting in March, but we have found 2 on Boo & 1 on Hannah that were latched on & alive, although they hadn't been there long enough to draw much blood.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Awww, poor Moxie!! Good thing you caught it relatively soon. I hope your baby feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry Moxie got bit! Mommies always know when there's something wrong! Hope he makes a quick recovery and feels
well enough to enjoy his birthday artytime: .

(New siggy being worked on)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor little baby :wub: i hope she gets well very soon :grouphug: jo


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Poor Moxie, I hope he will feel better soon. :wub: It's terrible you all have to cope with so many ticks. We have fleas but no ticks.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope Moxie is feeling better real soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry for little Moxie. I'm glad, though, that you appear to have caught it early and that he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry that Moxie got Lyme disease. Good thing you followed your instincts and discovered it sooner than later.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Just curious if your vet ever offered the Lyme vaccine to Moxie. My vet strongly encouraged it so Winnie received hers a couple of months ago. There was a town street map posted in my vets waiting room of all the lyme cases and there were 3 just on my street alone! We're in Ct too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: I'm glad you took him in, I have the same problem with my husband, they just don't get itMoxie I hope you feel better real soon handsome boy :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you and Moxie some hugs from us! :grouphug: 

Hope you are all feeling better soon!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad you caught it as soon as you did. :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We have a big problem with lyme and other tick borne disease here in Northern VA. We do not routinely do lyme vaccines because it is not particularly effective. You also need to inform your vet your pet has been vaccinated to be sure a lyme test is interpreted correctly.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Aug 7 2008, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617004


> Just curious if your vet ever offered the Lyme vaccine to Moxie. My vet strongly encouraged it so Winnie received hers a couple of months ago. There was a town street map posted in my vets waiting room of all the lyme cases and there were 3 just on my street alone! We're in Ct too.[/B]


Good point. He never even suggested it. I didn't even know there was one. I'll have to ask him about that.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh geez Leslie....I"m so sorry!! I know how upset you must be about this. Don't beat yourself up though. It's not your fault. We have a lot of ticks by us too....and just a few months back Emma had a tick on her even w/the frontline. She was acting funny and I panicked that she had lymes. I am also considering the lymes vacc for B&E. 

The good news is that you caught it early. Moxie is in wonderful care with you as his Mommy. You will all get thru this. Be strong for your little guy! He has a very special bday coming up....I just know he'll start to feel better for that!!! Benny will be 2 on 8/24. Birthday week for both our boys!

Please give Mox lots of kisses and hugs from all of us. We're routing for Moxie!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My personal experience with the lyme vaccine has been lack of efficacy. Also, if tick borne disease is common in your area, other diseases such as Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever and Erhlichia may also be a significant problem. There are not vaccines available. 

The stat's I have from the 2005 ACVIM conference found between 60-78% efficacy rates (the 78% was for the single bacteria vaccine). The reference for that is J Vet Intern Med 2006;20:422-434. 

What we do in Northern VA is routinely test animals with potential signs of tick born disease and use an annual heartworm test that also screen for tick borne diseases (Idexx 4DX Snap test). With multiple tick borne diseases possible, this approach combined with a topical tick preventative (frontline or advantix) seems to be quite effective.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Moxie.

We had a golden retriever who had lyme disease. He got the disease even though he had the series of lyme vaccines. The doctor told me what was noted above, that the vaccine only covers about 60% of the lyme disease strains that are out there. So, we opted not to get the vaccine for our current pets. By the way, my golden was fine, never had any residual health issues from the lyme disease, and lived to be 12 years old (He died from lymphoma.).

Also, this spring I had a tick bite with the bullseye rash. I had to take doxycycline for a few weeks, but I felt fine afterwards. 

I hope that Moxie feels great in no time!!!

Debbie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT BABY MOXIE HAS LYME DISEASE .ITS SUCH A PROBLEM IN CONNECTICUT AND WESTCHESTER ,MY COUSIN WHO LIVES IN KATONAH HAS IT HIMSELF.MY FRIEND THAT LIVES IN ARDSLEY HER HUSBAND PLUS HER 2 POODLES HAVE IT.I DIDN'T HEAR ABOUT A VACCINE EITHER I'M CALLING MY VET MONDAY I WONT VISIT THEM BECAUSE OF IT ONLY IN THE WINTER . WHEN I TOOK BACI THERE I CARRIED HIM EVERYWHERE I WOULD NOT LET HIM DOWN.I PUT HIM ON A WEE WEE PAD .
I HOPE HE FEELS BETTER REAL SOON .


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh no..I'm sorry to hear Moxie has Lyme disease. Know that you are a great Maltese mommy and that some times no matter how diligently we work at protecting our babies, things just happen. So like others have said, try not to beat yourself up over it and channel that energy into fighting this disease. 

Dakota and I will be praying for little Moxie and hopes he feels better soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh I'm sorry, I hope he gets over it real soon rayer: I hate ticks . they are so stubborn :smmadder: even with frontline they get on and it is so hard to get them off


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Yeah for mother's intuition!!! I hope he will be feeling well by the 22nd! Sue


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh I'm so sorry little Moxie was dx with Lyme Disease. We are in Dutchess County, NY and as Marj had mentioned ticks are practically a plague here. I have to say so far so good as to the preventives warding off problems but ya never know. I have taken ticks off myself several times over the years and so far I've been 'lucky".... no Lyme. However , I think I know more people who have had it ( or family members) than don't.
Years ago, when Lyme was relatively 'new" to this area my Puffy had gotten it and was treated successfully. 
I do think your quick response and early treatment will take care of things.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So sorry he is under the weather, but YAY for you that you listened to your instincts (and not your husband). I am sure Moxie will be back to his perky self in no time.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Auntie, So sorry to hear about baby Moxie...please don't be too hard on yourself. You are one of the best maltese mommies i have ever met! Moxie is so lucky to have you. Sometimes you do everything right and accidents happen, etc..I am sure Moxie will recover fine very soon!!! I will keep you and Moxie in my prayers. Sending lots of love your way!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

